
Ask HN: Why was the Kotlin 1.0 release removed from the frontpage? - badlogic
It actually garnered 80pts in 2 hours but then just fell off the frontpage. I understand that product news get buried, but the 1.0 release of an OSS language that seems to get quite a bit of traction?
======
badlogic
And suddenly it appeared again without comment. The ways of HN are mysterious
:)

